# Dandruff Remedy



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

While using the shedding blade on Ruby- I couldn't help but notice that she has a lot of dandruff right now. In the sun her coat is beautiful and shiny- the reds are really coming up now but I'd like to give her something to eliminate the dandruff. She's almost 14 months old. 

She hates baths! Would an egg a day help? Or yogurt? Adding oil to her food? Vitimen E? And what kinds?

Lots of questions! 

Ruby eats Merrick dry with a few spoons of canned with warm water mixed in. Two times a day as her main diet. 

Peanut butter in her Kong. Training treats - (small pieces of Pupperoni and frozen diced hot dogs).


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

salmon oil or fish oil safe for humans! its the best option for sure


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

salmon oil, i like this kind http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/
And, if you add oil, make sure to add Vit E, I just buy the stuff from walgreens or whatever. I "think" 200-400 I.U. is what people give. I give ours (65 lbs and 80 lbs) one 400 I.U. pill a day.

Eggs are also good, although they get them here and there, at most once every other day, sometimes only once or twice a week.

Hopefully that will help


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

For my girl, flaxseed and a multivitamin is what she needs to keep the dandruff away. It has been true for the last 10 years.


----------



## Jrenkie (Jun 9, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTFor my girl, flaxseed and a multivitamin is what she needs to keep the dandruff away. It has been true for the last 10 years.


I have tried Scout on Nupro, Safflower oil, salmon oil and who knows what else but not the above. His coat looks good but he always has dandruff!

What amounts of flaxseed and what kind of multivitamin do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## Lilly Pad (Feb 6, 2008)

I feed Orijen 6 fish and Lillys coat just gleams. No dandruff at all.


----------



## vinitarai (Aug 29, 2015)

hi . i am from India and a vegetarian My Rex is 5 years old and has alot of dandruff , he eats rice with chicken and veggies in his meal .. i was told that rice causes dandruff is it true . can i give him fish oil capsules


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Vinitarai & Welcome! :welcome:

I'm sorry to say that the diet you are feeding your dog is not complete and lacking vital nutrients.

If he is sensitive to grains, rice could be the problem but I really think is because he does not have *a balanced diet which is key for growth and development.*

This site has dog kibble available in India. I would suggest the Farmina ND or the Solid Gold for proper balanced nutrition. These 2 have better quality ingredients than any other kibbles in your country. I urge you to choose one of these for your dog, or he could be facing major health problems in the future. Dry Dog Food 
If you like giving your dog "real food" (a lot of us on here feed raw food diets) you can give her a little chicken and vegetables as a treat!

Yes, you can add a high quality Salmon Oil to his diet which will help his skin and also has the Omega/fatty acid in it that he really needs.

Good Luck!
Moms


----------

